# Georgetown Ga. 1200 acres. Maybe looking for 6 members @ 1100 per membership. 20/20 season.



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

We have a big variety of land. Fresh cut. About 200 A 10 yo pines 15 yo pines creek bottoms with hard woods even in clear cut. Club stands in place with feeders year round. We plant every fall. Planted in a spring mix now. U can put up a private stand. ( will discuss details as here ) private camps with power & water ( will discuss cost to cover u)
Great group to hunt with here. About 14 mems total. All of the mems are from fla as of right now.
We prefer hunters to be several hours away. Just seems to work best on management.
We like to harvest mature bucks. 2 bucks 2 does per membership. Immediate immediate Family only. No guest. Only 1 immediate hunt at the time. This place stays low pressure. Good deer & hogs taken every year. No Turkey hunting !All the rules are common sense. We want to enjoy your success.

Bottom line Membership $ 1100 that includes the food plots
There is a camp fee for usage. 200 a year plus 10 a nite there.
Camp has power. Water. Sewer hook up and a skinning shed.

Send a PM or commit on here.
Thanks for looking.



Get up with me. Thanks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

Daughter s 1st deer last year


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

BkW s deer last year


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

I got one


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

Last year


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Apr 19, 2019)

Y'all got hogs too? What if I'm only 2 hours away, I like to shoot hogs over corn


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Apr 19, 2019)

Can i ride a 4 wheeler on the property during the day? I'm just messing with KMac,  he's a good man and they have some excellent hunting on his leased properties,


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Y'all got hogs too? What if I'm only 2 hours away, I like to shoot hogs over corn


That will be fine. Bring your 4 wheeler. Just pull to my stand at 9 AM and ask if I’ve seen anything. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

We got a big screen to watch college football and you can hear my deer hunting stories.


----------



## flabowhunter36 (Apr 22, 2019)

availability for 2? sharing 1 camper.  Pm me contact info and a good time to talk, I would be interested in hearing more.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 23, 2019)

Don’t look like college football on that screen


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2019)

WishboneW said:


> Don’t look like college football on that screen


I just took that pic that day to show the size of the screen. ?


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 25, 2019)

It is a nice one for sure


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 26, 2019)

One from last year.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Are all of y'alls hogs Pink?  Or just the ones used to advertise?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Are all of y'alls hogs Pink?  Or just the ones used to advertise?


Naw, he just scrubbed that one really good for the advertisement. ??


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 26, 2019)

They get cleaned. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2019)

Getting the club stand 1acre field ready to plant peas soon with milo.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2019)

2acre club stand. Getting it ready also.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2019)

Y’all bumped me off the 1st page. ?


----------



## Firefrk1 (May 16, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> We have a big variety of land. Fresh cut. About 200 A 10 yo pines 15 yo pines creek bottoms with hard woods even in clear cut. Club stands in place with feeders year round. We plant every fall. Planted in a spring mix now. U can put up a private stand. ( will discuss details as here ) private camps with power & water ( will discuss cost to cover u)
> Great group to hunt with here. About 14 mems total. All of the mems are from fla as of right now.
> We prefer hunters to be several hours away. Just seems to work best on management.
> We like to harvest mature bucks. 2 bucks 2 does per membership. Immediate immediate Family only. No guest. Only 1 immediate hunt at the time. This place stays low pressure. Good deer taken every year. All the rules are common sense. We want to enjoy your success.
> ...


I would be interested. I’m a firefighter in Florida looking not to have to hunt one more season on public lands. Let me know if you still have something available.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2019)

Firefrk1 said:


> I would be interested. I’m a firefighter in Florida looking not to have to hunt one more season on public lands. Let me know if you still have something available.


Sent u a private message.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2019)

May still need a group of 3
?


----------



## sghoghunter (May 30, 2019)

Already paid dues this yr but you can save an ole Ga boy a spot next yr


----------



## kmckinnie (May 30, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> Already paid dues this yr but you can save an ole Ga boy a spot next yr



They caught a big big hog the other nite with the hounds on the place. They all was worn out from the fun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2019)

Still looking. ?


----------



## Duff (Jun 5, 2019)

Great looking place!  Good luck


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

May need 4 to 6 members this year. Thanks for looking.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 27, 2020)

Same price?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Same price?


Is it listed. I moderate it. May have missed it. ?
Think so.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Same price?


We went to 1100. Need to edit title.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 27, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> ...and you can hear my deer hunting stories.



If we can stay awake and we act like we're interested in the stories do we get a discount?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> If we can stay awake and we act like we're interested in the stories do we get a discount?


Interesting question. Let me think on it.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 27, 2020)

Do we get to hunt all night too?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Do we get to hunt all night too?


What kind of question is that !
Of course we do. I’m in a stand now.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 27, 2020)

Ok, I could go on & on with this one, but I'll stop. Obviously this is a serious thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Ok, I could go on & on with this one, but I'll stop. Obviously this is a serious thread.


I will say this. No minnow traps allowed.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 28, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I will say this. No minnow traps allowed.


I was interested till you said that.


----------



## canine933 (Jan 28, 2020)

KMcKinnie check your pm’s


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 28, 2020)

North, South , or West of  Gtown?  I have one son who lives in town, and two over in Eufaula.......but that would be a lot closer than a two hour drive........


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2020)

Tom W. said:


> North, South , or West of  Gtown?  I have one son who lives in town, and two over in Eufaula.......but that would be a lot closer than a two hour drive........


Lower Lumpkin Rd.


----------



## RCCBGG3 (Jan 29, 2020)

I know a guy who is interested, lives in Jacksonville, FL.

Please give him a shout.

Chuck Ferrell 904-237-0057


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 29, 2020)

Is this the club that “Bigfoot” patrols?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Is this the club that “Bigfoot” patrols?


Ssshhhhh!
That joker is 9’ tall  and wt 800 pds


----------



## firemanmsm (Feb 3, 2020)

Are you still looking for members? If so can you PM me your number so I can get additional details and setup a time to view the property. Thanks.


----------



## Tunaman (Feb 3, 2020)

Same request as #47! I'm in florida, too hut down here, LOL!!   Very interested, Thanks!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2020)

Well 2 signed up today to hunt here. I think they where impressed with the club. They didn’t say much but positive committs. I think both of them will be great members for years to come. 
We had a great time looking at the place.


----------



## Tunaman (Feb 5, 2020)

I talked with kmckinnie yesterday for several mins. he seems like a great guy, Thanks KmckinnieI was VERY impressed. Imisunderstood where the lease is or I probably would of joined sight un-seen!  Next yr may very well be a different story!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2020)

Tunaman said:


> I talked with kmckinnie yesterday for several mins. he seems like a great guy, Thanks KmckinnieI was VERY impressed. Imisunderstood where the lease is or I probably would of joined sight un-seen!  Next yr may very well be a different story!


Good luck with that muzzle loader. They are fun to shoot. 
I enjoyed the chat also. ?


----------



## Tunaman (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks, I will. Call me next time you're down this way.


----------



## FiremanPete (Feb 12, 2020)

My buddy and I live in S. Florida and we're interested.  Please


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like my others can’t make it. Every post is better with a pic.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 6, 2020)

He plugs other members shotguns with JB Weld during turkey season.....just kidding.

Good guy and if I did not have property to hunt in GA I would check them out. Hope you find the right folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> We got a big screen to watch college football and you can hear my deer hunting stories. View attachment 966289



Why did I not get to stay there?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Why did I not get to stay there?


That was before you made me VP of the useles Billy club. 
I can  embezz..... errr save money now to afford these  accommodations .
Come on down !!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2020)

I forgot to post a pic.


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I forgot to post a pic.
> View attachment 1005815


Great looking area , looks like a lot of different bucks using it !


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 29, 2020)

May need 3 more.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2020)

Still need 3. 
Some of last years pics. I don’t use a camera a lot. Others do. 
Got some neat pics.


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 5, 2020)

Simple Question: Do you have any slots open? JWH


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 13, 2020)

Mr. mkmkinnie, I think you responded to my inquiry, but it seems to have disappeared from my phone. I hate ‘em. Again, are any spots open. When would be a good time to take a look. Thanks, JWH.


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 18, 2020)

Are there any openings left?


----------

